# virtualbox-ose-4.3.6 (Call for Testing)



## trh411 (Jan 3, 2014)

The maintainer has issued a CFT today for virtualbox-ose-4.3.6, which he plans to commit "soon". If you want to get an early look at the next release, you can get it at: http://people.freebsd.org/~decke/virtualbox/virtualbox-cft-4.3.6-20140103.tar.gz. It installed without incident on my FreeBSD-10.0-RC4 #r260195 system.

To try it out, just:

 download and un{zip/tar} the *.tar.gz file
 overlay your local ports tree with the contents of the ./devel, ./emulators, and ./www directories
 run portmaster as usual to build and install
 reboot
No package exists yet. You will have to build from source.

I just thought some folks might be interested in this. Enjoy if you decide to try it out.


----------



## trh411 (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: virtualbox-ose-4.3.6*

The above post assumes you already have a version of virtualbox-ose installed. If you do not, then before the reboot step, put 
	
	



```
vboxdrv_load=yes
```
 in your /boot/loader.conf file. This will at least get you to the point where you can start VirtualBox.


----------



## vanessa (Jan 20, 2014)

4.3.6 is far more stable and usable than version 4.2.20 in ports and should find its way there as soon as possible.

Does anybody know the reason for the extension pack not being available for FreeBSD? VRDP is a killer feature! Because of it we start to consider replacing FreeBSD by Linux when using VirtualBox as VRDP works there. 

Is there any chance or time horizon when we could see the extension pack coming to FreeBSD?


----------



## trh411 (Jan 20, 2014)

(V)RDP is only available in the Oracle Extension pack for emulators/virtualbox-ose as a kind of plugin, which is only available as a binary blob and there is no blob available for FreeBSD. If Oracle would release an OSE version of the extension pack, we could have it, but who knows if/when that will ever happen.

Is VNC not a viable option for your RDP needs?


----------



## vanessa (Jan 21, 2014)

VNC is not very useful, as it needs a fast connection. RDP is way better, both in concept and usability.

I know that the binary blob is only available for Windows, Linux and OS X. The question is WHY and will this change?


----------

